# JSF Internationalisierung



## nogi (23. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Internationalisierung von JSF Dateien. Die Internationalisierung an sich funktioniert, d. h. durch <hutputText value="#{msg.welcome}" /> wird Willkommen_de_DE, der Eintrag in der deutschen Properties Datei ausgegeben. Wenn ich Webbrowser die Sprache Englisch hinzufüge (entsprechende Properties Datei existiert auch) wird trotzdem Willkommen_de_DE ausgegeben. Ebenso wenn ich deutsch komplett aus der Browsersprachliste entferne. In der faces-config.xml habe ich folgende Einstellungen hinterlegt:


```
<application>
		<local-config>
			<default>en</default>
			<supported-locale>en</supported-locale>
			<supported-locale>en_US</supported-locale>
			<supported-locale>de</supported-locale>
			<supported-locale>de_DE</supported-locale>
		</local-config>
		<message-bundle>LocalizationResources</message-bundle>
	</application>
```

Im Classes Verzeichnis Sie die folgenden Properties Dateien vorhanden:

LocalizationResources.properties
LocalizationResources_en.properties
LocalizationResources_en_US.properties
LocalizationResources_de.properties
LocalizationResources_de_DE.properties

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand erklären, warum die Faces Webseite nicht mit der eingestellten Browsersprache angezeigt wird.

Vielen Dank im voraus

nogi


----------



## WeirdAl (23. Jun 2007)

Hi,
mach mal aus deiner <local-config> ein <locale-config>.

Cu
Alex


----------



## nogi (23. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Lösung.

Gruß

NoGi


----------

